# whats difference lsd vs. no lsd need help



## mikalicious (Nov 16, 2005)

hey guys i was looking to get a 350Z and wanted to know how much a difference the lsd made in the enthusiast model vs. base model with no lsd??? is it worth the almost $2,000 price difference. any thoughts would be helpful. thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

LSD: Limited Slip Differential. This is useful in rain, otherwise a standard open diff will let the tire on one side in the rear spin when you apply the gas. Rain, snow, aggressive driving, etc, an LSD is useful unless you just plan on cruising. I'd say it was worth $2000, probably cost a lot more to retrofit later on when you realize you should have gotten one. 

Drive one car with, and one car without, and see what you think.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Nismo LSD is about $1000. Better than stock unit.


----------

